# just showed up



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

This guy just showed up in garwood tx on family land about a mile north of garwood. And then i had to bust the cat this evening. The deer is a main 11 with a little drop on his left side just infront of his ear


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice deer and cat!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good looking buck. Is he looking at Xmas lights? Nice job on the cat.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing about the Xmas lights. Very nice deer.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

That is one hell of a buck


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea thats christmas lights


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a pretty one!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Pretty sure this deer was killed this weekend out of a duck blind from what a customer told me ..... Was it you that shot him?


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish Rudolph would come by my house and admire my Christmas lights...last mistake he'd ever make


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

No wasnt me. Hope it wasnt killed but thats how it goes i havnt herd of it being killed. And a small town **** garwood a buck like that would be talk of the town.


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

RRR find out the scoop and some pics need evidence. Thanks


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

This is what I got from a customer

" killed out of a duck blind in Garwood Sunday"

Pretty sure that's your buck


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

RRR Gunrest said:


> This is what I got from a customer
> 
> " killed out of a duck blind in Garwood Sunday"
> 
> ...


UHHHH, right in the jimmies!

Man that sucks!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Auer Power said:


> UHHHH, right in the jimmies!
> 
> Man that sucks!


X2!!!!!!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang looks like the same deer to me.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Yep. Looks like they got to him before you did.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

same deer


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats him feel like theres been a death in the family gonna take a few days to get over...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry bro, was hoping it was you......


----------



## keller bay (Jan 4, 2009)

No but just got word that the people ducking hunting do not have rights to take deer off land lord dosnt know yet. Thats what i herd. Im actually waiting on land lord to see if its true at the local beer joint


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

if they get kicked off, I'm interested in leasing the land for duck hunting. I'll leave the deer alone


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=458696&highlight=Garwood+Buck


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

keller bay said:


> No but just got word that the people ducking hunting do not have rights to take deer off land lord dosnt know yet. Thats what i herd. Im actually waiting on land lord to see if its true at the local beer joint


So you are at Leo's waiting to find out?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Most of the land owners/farmers out there dont give up the deer rights when they lease to waterfowl hunters and outfits. Im with Gilbert on this one.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

I heard they shot it at nite under a feeder by a house then took it with them duck hunting the next morning creating this story. might want to investigate.



LOL go to luv the hungry neighbors...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

duck hunters... always causing some kind of issues,.. if it aint shooting at you while drift fishing a public back lake it's shooting land owners deer with #3's


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Duck - Deer*

Well it was an awesome deer, too bad you didnt get him keller.

I wonder what the real story is..


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

keller bay said:


> Thats him feel like theres been a death in the family gonna take a few days to get over...


Maybe one day you can find a landowner that can put you on a payment plan so you can harvest a buck of that magnitude.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> Maybe one day you can find a landowner that can put you on a payment plan so you can harvest a buck of that magnitude.


At $7000 a buck, how much are the ducks?


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> At $7000 a buck, how much are the ducks?


Keller bay can give you a quote....Official Wildlife Appraiser


----------

